# Feeding Feeders



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm getting ready to start Breeding Feeder mice and i want to make sure they are well cared for and nutritionally good for my snakes. I've read (on other forums) that Mazuri Rodent pellets are a good source of proteins and it's a balanced diet for mice/rats. Are there other food items I can give the mice, meats or fruits/veggies or nuts? I want to make sure my mice are well cared for and happy. Any input would be very helpful!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

My mix is

Oats
wild bird food/ or pigeon mix
chicken pellets
some meal worms occasionaly

my excess mice get fed to my snakes and they are far more satisfied than off shop bought food.


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

mine are on a mix of

oats
sow pellets ( believe these contain the same as the pellets you`re thinking of using )
wild bird seed
rabbit mix
dog kibble

with the odd mealworm and bit of carrot.


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

What kind of Dog food do you use?

Wait now that i think about it your probably UK were as i'm US 

Thanks for the info. I'll definitely add in the Oats, and meal worms( I have a semi local breeder). I found bags of striped sunflower seeds i was going to add to the pet ratties food so i can add some of them in for the mice as well.

The Tractor supply store has a dog food that's called Doggy Bag, it contains no dyes which i heard is better for the rodents and the snakes. I know there are also more expensive brands of Holistic dog food that are all natural and made with top ingredients. I'm sure the latter is better but do you think the Former might be alright as well?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Its good too add dog kibble which the mice can hold and turn as they eat it a one which is small enough there are many too choose from in the Us as well.I try to get one with a high protein 5 puppy ones are normally higher.


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks all


----------

